# Kitty on Camera



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Finally caught a kitty on camera. Walking through my turkey meadow. Had no idea they were in the area.


----------



## BPerkins﻿ (May 3, 2017)

Looks like the eyes have been covered to protect the identity of this cat! 

I heard that these guys prefer solitude, so if there is only one in the area, that is some luck getting it on camera. 

Guess it is doing some hunting too.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

BPerkins﻿;1835042 said:


> Guess it is doing some hunting too.


Not exactly sure what this is (any ideas?), but it walked through 8 minutes prior. Maybe the cat was stalking it.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd guess it's a fox. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

BPerkins﻿;1835042 said:


> Looks like the eyes have been covered to protect the identity of this cat!
> 
> I heard that these guys prefer solitude, so if there is only one in the area, that is some luck getting it on camera.
> 
> Guess it is doing some hunting too.


They're everywhere. And there's almost never just one. 

In fact, my understanding is that when biologists estimate mountain lion populations in "prime habitat" areas (which is much of the state), they can safely say there are another 2-5 cats in an area for every 1 they actually find. (I can't remember what the square mileage used for an "area" was, but I remember that it wasn't nearly big as I would have assumed).


----------

